# What do you use for Dolby Digital?



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

There are several ways to approach HTPC design for Dolby Digital content. I believe the two most common ways are to allow the sound card to do the processing (limited to cards that support it) and pushing the stream out to an AV pre-amplifier/receiver.

At the moment I use a SoundBlaster X-Fi Elite Pro. In my case the card does all the Dolby Digital and DTS processing. 

I'm beginning to question the sound quality of this setup. In 2 channel mode the card's music playback is very good, but when I switch to 5.1 mode the sound becomes thin.

Is it the card, op amps, or just the nature of 5.1 processing?

I thought about getting an ASUS Xonar ST, but it doesn't do any onboard processing which means I would need to purchase an AV pre-amp.

What are you using? Do you use it for both music and movies?


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

antoninus9 said:


> There are several ways to approach HTPC design for Dolby Digital content. I believe the two most common ways are to allow the sound card to do the processing (limited to cards that support it) and pushing the stream out to an AV pre-amplifier/receiver.


I'm also interested in what method is best for audio quality for a HTPC. I don't have one yet but keep thinking about a future addition of a HTPC to handle any steaming and prerecorded content (Blu-ray and DVDs).

If I understand the two choices above:

1) Let the HTPC sound card handle the digital and analog conversion, then output multi-channel low
level analog signals to a macthing number of preamp/amplifiers for each channel.

2) The HTPC would just output an HDMI digital output to a typical A/V receiver that would decode and 
handle the digital to analog conversion and the line level/power amplification for each speaker.

In my mind, the 2nd choice seems to be more flexible and better at controlling the quality of the sound. IOW the HTPC is just a digital signal source and the A/V receiver handles the more difficult conversion and amplifcation tasks. That way the source HTPC does what it is good at in the digital world and the A/V receiver can be upgraded with time and budget for the best audio results.


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

In scenario No. 2 the HTPC would most likely output the digital PCM bit stream via a TOSLINK optical cable to the preamplifier/receiver.

One thing to consider is the power of a PC. It can act as a multichannel parametric EQ and perform other audio tasks. It's also completely programmable to perform other tasks.

The HTPC is a more flexible choice than a preamplifier/receiver, but it appears that the manufacturers have discontinued all the cards that process Dolby/DTS. (Does anyone know of any new cards?) All the high end cards have dropped back to two channel.

I hate to purchase another preamplifier but I may have to.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im using a 5.1 analog output of my ASUS HDAV 1.3 DELUXE exclusively... The sound quality has been much improved with the addition of these OPAMPS from BURSON

http://bursonaudio.com/DIY_HD_Opamp.htm

The article on IC's vs Discreet OpAmps is a must read ....After the burn in period - about a week - the 5.1 analog sound is now very open and smooth ....

At the same time however I did upgrade all my tweeters to these Dayton PT2C-8's and at $49.00 they are the all time home run cost vs upgrade bargain no brainer.... They sound amazing compared to my old titanium domes....

http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-pt2c-8-planar-tweeter--275-085

So i would suggest starting with a pair of OP AMPS and see if you like them... they do offer a satisfaction guarantee return policy .... If your SB Elite will not take OP Amps I would highly suggest this replacement which will easily accept the BURSON OpAmps and give you phenomenal 5.1 - 7.1 analog output....

http://www.amazon.com/HT-OMEGA-Claro-Halo-Sound/dp/B005OU6HOO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1387068439&sr=8-3&keywords=ht+claro


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the excellent input. I have a few questions that you might be able to help clarify.

I've looked at the HT Omega Claro before ,and from what I could gather it doesn't have built-in Dolby Digital/DTS decoding. It seems to require a software decoder from something like Cyberlink's DVD audio suite. Is this correct? If so, then how could I get the Dolby Digital/DTS from the cable box converted using the HT Omega card?

I've also looked at the Emotiva UMC-200 preamp/processor.

I mostly listen to music (2 channel) but need the ability to decode 5.1 for movies, etc. I use my HTPC to run MediaMonkey which manages my FLAC library. If I hand off the PCM stream from the SoundBlaster X-Fi via TOSLINK to the Emotiva UMC-200, which DAC will decode the bitstream (SoundBlaster or Emotiva)? I also wonder if there would be any significant improvement in sound quality using something like the UMC-200 or any other preamp/processor.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

antoninus9 said:


> Thanks for the excellent input. I have a few questions that you might be able to help clarify.
> 
> I've looked at the HT Omega Claro before ,and from what I could gather it doesn't have built-in Dolby Digital/DTS decoding. It seems to require a software decoder from something like Cyberlink's DVD audio suite. Is this correct? If so, then how could I get the Dolby Digital/DTS from the cable box converted using the HT Omega card?
> 
> ...


This from HTOMEGA.com 

Dolby Digital Live: real-time encoding technology. DDL converts any audio signal into a Dolby Digital bit stream (48kHz at 640 Kbps) through a single cable connection (coaxial or optical) to your Dolby Digital enabled surround sound system. The real-time interactive capabilities of DDL technology reproduce audio cues and effects that follow the on-screen action, capturing the essence of gameplay and transforming it into exciting and realistic entertainment. 

Pro Logic IIx is the first and only technology to process any native stereo or 5.1 signal into a 6.1 or 7.1 channel output, creating a seamless, natural surround sound environment that immerses you in the entertainment experience. 



Dolby ?Headphone technology allows you to listen to music, watch movies, and play video games with the dramatic surround effects of a 5.1 channel soundtrack through any set of headphones. Best of all, no more 'listener fatigue' means you can enjoy your entertainment in a spacious, natural sound field uninterrupted for hours. 

DTS INTERACTIVE: Take any LPCM (2+ channels) and encode it into DTS bit stream (48kHz at 1.5 Mbps). What does this mean? Connect directly with just a single cable connection (coaxial or optical) to your DTS enabled surround sound system. Stereo and multi-channel sources up to 5.1 are encoded into a DTS audio signal and sent out from the CLARO sound card to whatever DTS enabled system you own: powered PC speakers, an A/V receiver, any other surround decoder sound system. Eliminate the clutter and cost of multiple analog cables 

DTS NEOC : PC is a matrix technology that instantly transforms any of your simple 2 channel audio into full 7.1 surround sound. Turn your stereo audio (WMA, MP3, CD among the formats available) into a convincing multi-channel audio experience. DTS NEO:6 has provided you with surround sound from stereo sources in your home theater, now NEOC is optimized for your laptop or desktop setup and is the perfect companion to DTS INTERACTIVE


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

antoninus9 said:


> Thanks for the excellent input. I have a few questions that you might be able to help clarify.
> 
> I've looked at the HT Omega Claro before ,and from what I could gather it doesn't have built-in Dolby Digital/DTS decoding. It seems to require a software decoder from something like Cyberlink's DVD audio suite. Is this correct? If so, then how could I get the Dolby Digital/DTS from the cable box converted using the HT Omega card?
> 
> ...


No the Claro Halo XT has its own DD/DTS decoder. I actually own this card - I haven't put it into one of my boxes yet, but it does have its own decoder. :clap:

You would do this with DPL IIX and with DTS Neo. DDL and DTS Interactive are bitstream technologies that can encode a non DD/DTS signal into a multichannel signal and a receiver or external processor will decode it. The other 2 technologies will take a DD, DTS (or any native 5.1, or stereo signal for that matter) into a 6.1 or 7.1 output from the analog out of the card :clap:


----------

